# best 3d deer target



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Rineharts are hard to beat.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

For field points the best 3D deer would Rinehart. Target may be a bit more in cost to start, but lasts forever. Replacement center is far less expensive than other makers and makes the target new again. We have Rinehart targets going on 8 years old and still looking good. No broken ears, heads or anything.

I can't remember any of our McKenzies making it to 3 years without broken this and that and the replacements centers cost almost 2 times what Rinehart replacements cost. It was kinda of hard justifying buying a new center with rest of target looking wore out.

The Rinehart Browsing buck, Fighting buck or Alert buck would be a good choice for near size deer. A Spike buck might be to your liking. Get in contact with with 3D club and save some dollars. Most sell at cost.


----------



## Alex100 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would say rinehart also they have the healing foam stuff that works good for field points.


----------

